
TRON has 50+ dApps, reaching 100M transactions in 173 Days – Justin Sun - peterbordes
http://mainbloq.io/2018/12/tron-has-50-dapps-reaching-100m-transactions-in-173-days-justin-sun/
======
Cypher
didn't EoS hit that within the first 17 days?

